# hymer b544



## andyharley0 (Oct 28, 2011)

hello all, i am trying to sell my elderly father in laws hymer b544.

details 1988 2.5 diesel 74k taxed and tested

5 berth new upholstery new front seats fitted tec 29 gen

sat dish fitted (will find out m,ake)

owned for several years well looked after and serviced

will maybe sell tec 29 separatly let me no what its worth

tel 07854 177731 andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

probably out of our budget but worth a try!
I have taken his details as I think his post might be deleted :wink: 

We're off to a little site in Northrepps today. Just for one night as I have work on Monday


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our Tec29 LPG cost £5000 fitted very recently

but most of that was the Tech 29

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Our Tec29 LPG cost £5000 fitted very recently
> 
> but most of that was the Tech 29
> 
> Aldra


Yes but they only cost €2600 abroad, that would equate to about £2200.

I know you shouldn't always go on cost but what a difference.

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes we knew it would be much cheaper abroad but were not very comfortable about how to go about buying and fitting it abroad

so went for fitting and buying here with the guarantee nearer to home

But those who are happy to fit and buy abroad obviously will save money

Aldra


----------

